
Ask HN: How do you overcome the fear of starting? - _jdams
I recently decided I wanted to start a blog about something I am fairly knowledgeable about, and then possibly take that and develop it further into either tutorials or an eBook and video guide. While browsing Hacker News, I learned about a guide series called Authority by Nathan Barry, which I believe walks through how to create and market an eBook&#x2F;series of this type.<p>Disclaimer: I am NOT AT ALL affiliated with this program or Nathan, and have not even purchased or started the guide yet myself.<p>I&#x27;ve been struggling to get started. The best I&#x27;ve done recently is start creating an outline of topics, starting with the Intro and why someone would want to follow along, but I haven&#x27;t hit the computer to actually start. I figure others also struggle with this type of thing. Are there any techniques you use to push yourself to overcome that fear of starting? I KNOW I should just pick one of the topics I&#x27;ve outlined and just do the damn thing, but it&#x27;s easier said than done.
======
fimdomeio
If it's something you really want to do, I would say, don't think about it and
just start. One of the most powerfull tricks I learned is that things are
never that good, when you start, but thats how it is supposed to be. Start
somewhere, look at what is not completly awful, improve / redo whatever needs
to be done. Failing is ok, if you keep going.

------
srameshc
If I am on to a large project, I try to break it into really tiny modules.
Then work on each module and try not to do too much at one go, by saying that
I mean I try not to stress myself out with being over ambitious about
achieving too much at one go. That helps me moving forward and achieve over
time.

~~~
_jdams
Seems similar to how I mentioned I created an outline of topics I wanted to
cover. I can turn these into really small modules, just pick one, and go.

